# Trim problem - behr premium paint and primer in one



## badbear (Sep 23, 2009)

new to the forum but love the expertise. 
Question... customer uses ultra pure white Behr premium paint and primer in one on all of her interior trim and doors and they look horrible - heavy and feel tacky. 

Sub wants to strip or repl? Can they be recoated with a higher quality product? Any suggestions?

Thanks, B


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

You are in for a world of problems, my friend.

I'd suggest that you start with demolishing the whole house. That is the only sane solution to this nightmare.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

thread title said it all /thread

no seriously that is a ton of work. Tell her to give you a blank check, never ever buy behr again and... if your painter is good.. listen to them.


oh and INTRODUCTION ALWAYS HELPS! :thumbsup:


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

sand vigorously by hand. repaint with SW superpaint semigloss.


----------



## badbear (Sep 23, 2009)

love superpaint, will try a sand and repaint first. HO will not spend the dough to replace and demolishing the house is not an option.

thanks for the opinions folks.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

badbear said:


> and demolishing the house is not an option.
> 
> 
> > .....not an option you tell them about....:shifty:


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

nEighter said:


> thread title said it all /thread
> 
> no seriously that is a ton of work. Tell her to give you a blank check, never ever buy behr again and... if your painter is good.. listen to them.
> 
> ...




If the painter was good, they would have never even open the damn can.:laughing:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Not superpaint. Sologloss Enamel


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I would strip the paint then sand it down, prime it with BM's fresh start primer, then paint BM's Regal semi gloss, I dig these paints that cover in ONE COAT yeah! and your azz sucks canal water!:whistling


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

Metro M & L said:


> Not superpaint. Sologloss Enamel


superpaint is just fine, plus I get it at $21/ gallon!


----------



## Paulf (Jun 10, 2006)

badbear said:


> new to the forum but love the expertise.
> Question... customer uses ultra pure white Behr premium paint and primer in one on all of her interior trim and doors and they look horrible - heavy and feel tacky.
> 
> Sub wants to strip or repl? Can they be recoated with a higher quality product? Any suggestions?
> ...


Remove all trim/doors replace with new trim and start again:thumbup:


----------



## John007 (May 26, 2013)

*BEHR Paint & Primer in One -Answer*

BEHR Paint & Primer in One or Self-Priming paint is by far the poorest quality paint on the market. 

First of all, you don't mix primer and paint together. The pigments in primer and paint are for two different applications. Primer is a sealant and generally has a high pigment content or Pigment Volume Concentration (PVC) and is use for undercoating. 

Paint is for top coating. Paint consist of three chemicals; the pigment, binder and thinner. These three chemicals must be blended in the correct proportions. Mixing primer and paint together alter the balance of these chemicals. The incompatibilities between primer and paint mixed together can result in lifting, wrinkling, poor covering and a lack of adhesion and therefore should not be mixed.

Never buy paint mixed with primer. If you're doing a paint job then use primer first and then use paint for your top coat. If you buy paint mixed with primer all you are getting is colored primer which is not recommend for use as a top coat. 

Paint mixed with primer should only be used as an undercoating if you are trying to paint a light color over a dark color, and then use the same color paint for your top coat.

And if you want a good quality paint then use Valspar. Valspar is one of the top ten paint brands in the world.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey 007:blink: Sometime we check the date of the last post before responding:laughing:
But yea it's only 4 tears later and Behr still sucks.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

If this is new unfinished "wood" trim not sawdust and glue known as MDF that was started with the famed all in one then I would sand until u get a smooth finish and the prime with either cover stain or kilz (oil) then sand and topcoat with BM satin impervo sand and repeat with the 2nd coat of satin impervo. The primer is to stop the tanning resins from coming through the finish.


----------

